# German Commands



## Lin (Jul 3, 2007)

I'm wanting to teach Emma with German commands, I taught Tessa with all english so this is new. What commands do you use? My long term goal for Emma (if it works out) is for her to be my service dog once Tessa needs to retire. So any and all command suggestions are helpful because there will be a lot of unusual stuff I will teach her along the way. I started yesterday saying platz as I asked her to down for fish oil capsules. I'm also wondering about having seen different versions of sit? Both sitz and setzen?

One of my biggest pet peeves is people using the incorrect commands with my dogs and confusing them... I'd rather the dog not know what they are saying then get confused what the meaning is of a word they do know! For example a roommate I had last year used "lay down" as a default when he wanted multiple sorts of things. Dog was on the couch? "down" Dog is asking for attention? "lay down" etc and it got to the point I had to do a luring hand motion to get proper downs out of Logan because he was hearing the word so often he didn't know what I wanted from him anymore. 

What are some of the reasons you guys train with german commands? Pros and cons to it?


----------



## GSD_man (Oct 6, 2007)

I can't really think of any cons. Here is a list:
http://www.germanshepherds.com/foru...131219-german-shepherd-training-commands.html


----------



## Lin (Jul 3, 2007)

Thanks, what I'm looking for is personal experiences though, and unusual commands (service dog ones.) I looked up common german commands but was wanting to hear personal experiences, why having chosen german commands, etc.


----------



## GSDElsa (Jul 22, 2009)

We have taught Elsa in a combo of Engligh and Serbo-Croatian (my husband is Bosnian). I know WE did it for her to differentiate between when we're being serious and when it's casual. "Come" just means come to the general area and hang close, whereas "dogi" means run over here at Mach 10 and skid to a sitting halt directly in front of me.

Also did it a little bit because so many of the words that we use for dogs are used in everyday conversations, so it gets their attention better. Of course since my husband speaks it a lot it kind of backfires when my DH yells at him mom on the "chekaj!" (which is Elsa's command for wait/leave it) and just just kind of looks around like "what am I waiting to do?!"

I was going to say the only con for a service dog (not sure what kind of service dog) is in the event that you are incapacitated it might be nice for whoever is handling your dog in the event of an emergency be able to do basic obedience with her.


----------



## Lin (Jul 3, 2007)

Hey I'm a quarter serbian, my grandfather was from yugoslavia (bosnia herzegovina)


----------



## crs996 (Sep 19, 2001)

I've always used German commands because they are unique in daily speech, especially nein vs. no. It's also handy when people you meet along the way show the inexplicable desire to have your dog "do things". I just say "he doesn't understand you, he speaks German."

Also, many places you'll go with your dog, you'll encounter people repeating commands endlessly... down, down, down, no, down, down, no.. Giving commands in another language helps reduce the effect of you joining in on the banter the dog hears. 

I use "phooey" for minor infractions like unwanted sniffing, touching things they shouldn't, etc, and "nein" for OB corrections, barking, too much eye contact, etc. They learn the difference quickly!


----------



## Mrs.K (Jul 14, 2009)

crs996 said:


> I've always used German commands because they are unique in daily speech, especially nein vs. no. It's also handy when people you meet along the way show the inexplicable desire to have your dog "do things". I just say "he doesn't understand you, he speaks German."
> 
> Also, many places you'll go with your dog, you'll encounter people repeating commands endlessly... down, down, down, no, down, down, no.. Giving commands in another language helps reduce the effect of you joining in on the banter the dog hears.
> 
> I use "phooey" for minor infractions like unwanted sniffing, touching things they shouldn't, etc, and "nein" for OB corrections, barking, too much eye contact, etc. They learn the difference quickly!


I experienced the same thing. 
People try to give your dog commands and I hate when they are doing that. 

My dogs grew up with german and it's funny when they look funny at people because they don't know what the heck they want from them.


----------



## Mrs.K (Jul 14, 2009)

Lin said:


> Thanks, what I'm looking for is personal experiences though, and unusual commands (service dog ones.) I looked up common german commands but was wanting to hear personal experiences, why having chosen german commands, etc.


The commands are pretty much universal. 

HIER
SITZ
PLATZ
AUS!
STEH!
SUCH!
FASS!
etc.pp

and than you have the words you use when they did something good or bad like "Brav" (when they did something good), PFUI! (that one hurts, it is when they really really screwed up), guter Hund (good dog) and so on and on


----------



## Lin (Jul 3, 2007)

What I mean by unusual commands is for the service tasks. Things like carrying grocery bags, bracing, using light switch, opening a door, etc. Those aren't on the lists on universal commands


----------



## Kaity (Nov 18, 2009)

I have been teaching Vida french commands (french is easier for me, I'm french anyways) and transitioning the english ones she knows to french. I know only my mom and grandpa will know what I'm talking about when I say coucher to her.. 
I hattttttteeeeeee when people continuously yell at my dogs like DOWN OFF NO OFF VIDA, DOWN NOW GET DOWN! It's like okay, it's OFF and she's not listening..


----------



## GSDElsa (Jul 22, 2009)

I'd say go for it! I think it would be a huge plus for service specific tasks so it makes the dog more on his toes if a lot is going on around you in a crowded place. Like I said, I think it would still be good to have some basic ones in English depending on the disability if there ever is the chance someone might have to take over your dog for you...I'm sure they would appreciate being able to ge the dog to sit or down when chaos is going on.

And mix it up and do it in Serbo-Croatian if you have any desire to learn some of/more of your grandfather's native tongue (where in Bosnia is he from--my husband is from a town outside of Mostar in Hercegovina). If you came up with a word list, my husband could give you the translations  I feel like a ton of people teach German now to their dogs. It seems to be the new "en vogue" thing in dog training (even among non-GSD people).


----------



## Kaity (Nov 18, 2009)

Oh! If you need german commands and don't know anybody german.. I do! So if you need them, just give me a list and I will see what I can do for ya!


----------



## SandiR2 (Sep 15, 2009)

Kaity,

Do you read German by chance? Vinny's ownership transfer needs sent in but I'm wanting to be sure the right fields were filled out and signed. I plan on using an online translator but thought I'd check around here too first.


----------



## Mrs.K (Jul 14, 2009)

By the way... I am German so ya'll can always ask me


----------



## Mrs.K (Jul 14, 2009)

Lin said:


> What I mean by unusual commands is for the service tasks. Things like carrying grocery bags, bracing, using light switch, opening a door, etc. Those aren't on the lists on universal commands


Well, you can always use the German words for Door, Grocery Bags, Light Switch or instead of Light Switch you simply say "LICHT!" (Light)

Let me give you the words.


Light - Licht
Grocery Bags - Tasche
Door - Tuer


----------



## SandiR2 (Sep 15, 2009)

I was just talking about this subject with our trainer the other day. My daughter and husband give basic obedience commands randomly in every day life and don't necessarily enforce them, etc. I was asking if it was confusing for the dog to have to obey explicitly at times and not at others and his experience with that has been that the dogs tend to know when they're working and when they're not and adjust their behavior accordingly. For example, his IPO3 champion obeys without hesitation on the field but in the house or running around the yard doesn't take it as seriously, which he is okay with since his job is on the trial field. If I wanted perfect house OB and also perfect field OB then I would probably use one language for work and one for "off" time, but at this point I'm not worrying too much about it.

I think that's kind of what you were asking, but if not... sorry for the novel.


----------



## SandiR2 (Sep 15, 2009)

Mrs. K,

I just sent you a PM. Please let me know if you don't receive it.


Thanks!




Mrs.K said:


> By the way... I am German so ya'll can always ask me


----------



## Lin (Jul 3, 2007)

Thats interesting Sandi, though I want my dogs to respond the same way to commands all of the time! I know others though who will not care at times and care at other times, if the dog is smart enough to understand thats fine but many aren't  

My service dog does know the difference between work and not work, but that doesn't change how I want her to respond to my commands, it just affects other behaviors like being allowed to greet people and play for example versus being at a constant heel. The difference for her is wearing her harness and work collar.


----------



## GSD_man (Oct 6, 2007)

I put together a quick clip for those who wonder how the commands are pronounced:





Hope this helps.


----------



## Lin (Jul 3, 2007)

Thanks! 

I also found this site the other night Free Translation Online You can translate any word, and then click on the speaker thing to hear it said. I've been using it and trying to memorize the german words for teaching Emma, and I'm using the german words for new things with Tessa. I just started teaching her to pull me in a wheelchair so I've been using ziehen to tell her to start pulling and anhalten to stop.


----------



## Czechmate (Mar 22, 2010)

I trained my czech-bred GSD in czech, and it has really helped in her responsiveness due to the fact that the commands are only used for her, and not in everyday language. This website has german, czech, and french commands and correct pronunciation: Dr. P's Dog Training: Commands in Several Languages. Be careful with enunciation, as some of the commands when spoken quietly and quickly can sound phonetically similar, such as setni (sit) and lehni(down), fuss(heel), and fass(bite). For tasks outside the normal sit, heel, down ect, we use english, as she seems to understand things like "Misa, lets go to the kitchen" and will lead the way like she speaks english herself.

Highly recommend it, especially when in a group setting with other owners all shouting the same command (like a puppy class, dog park, ect), your dog will more than likely be more in tune and more responsive to you since he/she isn't confused about who to obey.


----------

